# الصلاة تحرك يد الله



## فرايم حبيب (5 نوفمبر 2010)

*الصلاة تحرك يد الله


البعض يعتبر الصلاة فرضا او ركناً او فريضة دينية . الصلاة علاقة واتصال وشركة بين الانسان والله ، لذلك فهي اصعب وأهم وأعظم عنصر في حياتنا الروحية . الوعظ والتعليم ودراسة الكتاب وعمل الخير والعطاء عناصر هامة لكن جميعها تعامل واتصال مع انسان وانسان اما الصلاة فهي اتصال بين الانسان والله . وممارستها اهم من ممارسة اي نشاط روحي آخر . الصلاة تحرك يد الله ، تنقل الجبال ، تصنع المعجزات . الصلاة تجعل الله يعمل وعمل الله لا حدود له . يعدنا المسيح بالعمل فيقول : " ان سألتم شيء بأسمي فأني أفعله " ( يوحنا 14 : 14 ) كان ايليا انسانا ً تحت الآلام مثلنا وصلى صلاة ان لا تمطر فلم تمطر ثم صلى ايضا ً فاعطت السماء مطرا ً وأخرجت الأرض ثمرها . فالصلاة قوة للمؤمن لا تقف في وجهها قوة . القوة ليست في الصلاة ، بل في الله سامع الصلاة . بها ينفذ الله قصده ومشيئته ويصنع بنا المعجزات . حين اجتمع المسيح بتلاميذه قبل ان يتركهم وضع في ايديهم سلاحا ً قويا ً . قال لهم : الحق الحق أقول لكم من يؤمن بي فالاعمال التي انا اعملها يعملها هو ايضا ً ويعمل أعظم منها لأني ماض ِِ الى ابي ومهما سألتم بأسمي فذلك أفعله ليتمجد الآب بالابن " ( يوحنا 14 : 12 و 13 ) . لذلك فالصلاة ليست مجرد فريضة روحية نمارسها كعادة بل هي عمل خطير هام له آثار ونتائج عظيمة ولأهميتها طلب التلاميذ من المسيح أن يعلمهم ان يصلوا . ويوصينا المسيح أن نصلي معا ً ، قال : " ان اتفق اثنان منكم على الأرض في أي شيء يطلبانه فأنه يكون لهما من قبل أبي الذي في السماوات "( متى 18 : 19 ) . ولما اجتمع الرسل بعد صعود المسيح ورفعوا بنفس واحدة صوتا ً الى الله ولما صلّوا تزعزع المكان الذي كانوا مجتمعين فيه . يحفزنا المسيح فيقول : " الى الآن لم تطلبوا شيئا ً باسمي أطلبوا تأخذوا ليكون فرحكم كاملا ً " ( يوحنا 16 : 24 ) اطلبوا تأخذوا .*


----------



## ABOTARBO (6 نوفمبر 2010)

فرايم حبيب قال:


> *الصلاة تحرك يد الله
> 
> 
> البعض يعتبر الصلاة فرضا او ركناً او فريضة دينية . الصلاة علاقة واتصال وشركة بين الانسان والله ، لذلك فهي اصعب وأهم وأعظم عنصر في حياتنا الروحية . الوعظ والتعليم ودراسة الكتاب وعمل الخير والعطاء عناصر هامة لكن جميعها تعامل واتصال مع انسان وانسان اما الصلاة فهي اتصال بين الانسان والله . وممارستها اهم من ممارسة اي نشاط روحي آخر . الصلاة تحرك يد الله ، تنقل الجبال ، تصنع المعجزات . الصلاة تجعل الله يعمل وعمل الله لا حدود له . يعدنا المسيح بالعمل فيقول : " ان سألتم شيء بأسمي فأني أفعله " ( يوحنا 14 : 14 ) كان ايليا انسانا ً تحت الآلام مثلنا وصلى صلاة ان لا تمطر فلم تمطر ثم صلى ايضا ً فاعطت السماء مطرا ً وأخرجت الأرض ثمرها . فالصلاة قوة للمؤمن لا تقف في وجهها قوة . القوة ليست في الصلاة ، بل في الله سامع الصلاة . بها ينفذ الله قصده ومشيئته ويصنع بنا المعجزات . حين اجتمع المسيح بتلاميذه قبل ان يتركهم وضع في ايديهم سلاحا ً قويا ً . قال لهم : الحق الحق أقول لكم من يؤمن بي فالاعمال التي انا اعملها يعملها هو ايضا ً ويعمل أعظم منها لأني ماض ِِ الى ابي ومهما سألتم بأسمي فذلك أفعله ليتمجد الآب بالابن " ( يوحنا 14 : 12 و 13 ) . لذلك فالصلاة ليست مجرد فريضة روحية نمارسها كعادة بل هي عمل خطير هام له آثار ونتائج عظيمة ولأهميتها طلب التلاميذ من المسيح أن يعلمهم ان يصلوا . ويوصينا المسيح أن نصلي معا ً ، قال : " ان اتفق اثنان منكم على الأرض في أي شيء يطلبانه فأنه يكون لهما من قبل أبي الذي في السماوات "( متى 18 : 19 ) . ولما اجتمع الرسل بعد صعود المسيح ورفعوا بنفس واحدة صوتا ً الى الله ولما صلّوا تزعزع المكان الذي كانوا مجتمعين فيه . يحفزنا المسيح فيقول : " الى الآن لم تطلبوا شيئا ً باسمي أطلبوا تأخذوا ليكون فرحكم كاملا ً " ( يوحنا 16 : 24 ) اطلبوا تأخذوا .*


----------



## christianbible5 (6 نوفمبر 2010)

تأملات وارشادات رائعة ربنا يبارك عمرك...

ميرسي الك...


----------



## فرايم حبيب (6 نوفمبر 2010)

قلبا نقيا اخلق في يا الله و روحا مستقيما جدد في داخلي 

لا تطرحني من قدام وجهك و روحك القدوس لا تنزعه مني 

رد لي بهجة خلاصك و بروح منتدبة اعضدني 

فاعلم الاثمة طرقك و الخطاة اليك يرجعون 

نجني من الدماء يا الله اله خلاصي فيسبح لساني برك 

يا رب افتح شفتي فيخبر فمي بتسبيحك 

ما أجمل أن تبتسم عندما ينتظر منك الجميع أن تبكي...

شكرا على مروركما


----------



## كلدانية (6 نوفمبر 2010)

موضوع مفيد عن الصلاة
الرب يبارك حياتك​


----------



## فرايم حبيب (7 نوفمبر 2010)

نقيا اخلق في يا الله و روحا مستقيما جدد في داخلي 

لا تطرحني من قدام وجهك و روحك القدوس لا تنزعه مني 

رد لي بهجة خلاصك و بروح منتدبة اعضدني 

فاعلم الاثمة طرقك و الخطاة اليك يرجعون 

نجني من الدماء يا الله اله خلاصي فيسبح لساني برك 

يا رب افتح شفتي فيخبر فمي بتسبيحك 

ما أجمل أن تبتسم عندما ينتظر منك الجميع أن تبكي...

شكرا على  مرورك


----------



## kalimooo (10 نوفمبر 2010)

شكراااااااا جزيلا

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## فرايم حبيب (10 نوفمبر 2010)

نقيا اخلق في يا الله و روحا مستقيما جدد في داخلي 

لا تطرحني من قدام وجهك و روحك القدوس لا تنزعه مني 

رد لي بهجة خلاصك و بروح منتدبة اعضدني 

فاعلم الاثمة طرقك و الخطاة اليك يرجعون 

نجني من الدماء يا الله اله خلاصي فيسبح لساني برك 

يا رب افتح شفتي فيخبر فمي بتسبيحك 

ما أجمل أن تبتسم عندما ينتظر منك الجميع أن تبكي...

شكرا على مرورك


----------

